# Carpet Plants



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi I'm looking for any good carpet plants for my proposed 12 g aquapod. I heard that riccia was good, but i heard you need to tie it down and that it may still eventually get loose. Is there any other plants/ moss that would make an appealing carpet for my small tank and if so any links to where i can get it would great too! 

Thanks,

AJ


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Deviantaj said:


> Hi I'm looking for any good carpet plants for my proposed 12 g aquapod. I heard that riccia was good, but i heard you need to tie it down and that it may still eventually get loose. Is there any other plants/ moss that would make an appealing carpet for my small tank and if so any links to where i can get it would great too!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AJ


PM Member JRS he has amazing plant packages and he ships.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you thatch java moss properly it'll stay down forever. You need the patience of a saint and exceptional quality shears to trim it properly though.

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/java_moss.jpg

something like that isnt hard to accomplish or maintain


----------



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

How do i go about thatching java moss? any website that;ll give me step by step instructions? How would i thatch it to the substrate tho?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

i did a tank with java moss as the ground cover once and what i did was for the flat areas i used pieces of slate cut to interlock with the java moss on them and then when I wanted hills I used rounded rocks of varying size to build up little mountains then the java moss overtop would smooth them out.

Any rock large enough to tie the moss down with some fishing line in an X pattern is good.

I found if you seperate the moss into strands lay them all in the same direction then tie in a direction across that it works best


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Check out The Planted Tank

http://www.plantedtank.net/


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*attaching ground cove plant*

I read somewhere that someone used those mesh/screen plastic board used for doing needle work, lay down the plants on one board and put a second board on top of it, tie both together and then put in the tank.
the plant grow through the holes. the beauty of it is that you can easilly remove the ground coverage to clean/trim it (and the bottom of the tank) and put them back in place.
I have to get around and try that someday !!!
You get those from Craft and hobby shops.
cheers,
a


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

You might also consider looking for hair nets at the drug store?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Trash the java moss idea. It's not a really working model and causes more grieve that good. I've waisted 6 months on it.
You are better off buying metal screen (window mesh) and sandwhich ricca between the mesh along with some weight.
There is a ricca mess in Japan that is by far the easiest thing you can do with ricca.
Here is what the person use:








Here is the resulting effects:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, that's AWESOME!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

or check out this link: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=101806
it helped me getting my riccia tied to slate. I used a nylon mesh (came from an anti-mosquito mesh) for riccia, but if you use java moss you can simply tie it down with fishing line.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent link, I just got some Java Moss today


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with Zebra, Riccia grows like hell in a high load tank and is a lot easier to tie down than people seem to think. I have attached it to rocks just by wrapping it with thread but it looks better on wood in my opinion. Also Riccia can be grown very easily in non-display tanks by just letting it float to the surface and allow it to propagate there. I just let a lot of this accumulate in the corner of a tank and when a good amount is present you can tear off chunks of about 1x2 inches and tie that onto whatever you like using some dark thread. Works like a charm. 

Ill see if I can get a photo of one of my tanks that uses it heavily. Also try and find the AGA Aquascaping tank that got a top 3 spot in one of the recent years that used a center pile of sticks pointing out in various directions covered in riccia. That tank really illustrates what you can do with it.


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 10, 2006)

These guys have a moss wall setup method that might work for you.
www.aquamoss.net


----------

